# BANGKOK | Ideo Q sukhumvit 36 | 48 fl | 25 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

* BANGKOK | Ideo Q sukhumvit 36 | 48fl |25fl | U/C**Fact @ 8 June 2017*


IDEO Q Sukhumvit 36 (ไอดีโอ คิว สุขุมวิท 36)
อนันดา ดีเวลลอปเม้นท์ จำกัด (มหาชน)
N/A CLASS (อ่านรายละเอียดของ Segment บ้านได้ที่นี่)
โครงการตั้งอยู่ในเขต : คลองเตย
คอนโด High Rise 2 อาคาร สูง 48 , 25 ชั้น 449 ยูนิต (อาคาร A จำนวน 364 ยูนิต , อาคาร B จำนวน 85 ยูนิต)
ที่จอดรถประมาณ 269 คัน (Auto Parking) คิดเป็น 60% 
ที่ดินประมาณ 2-3-63.6 ไร่
เริ่มก่อสร้าง : พฤศจิกายน 2017
คาดว่าจะแล้วเสร็จ : เมษายน 2020
1 ห้องนอน 29 ตารางเมตร
1 ห้องนอน 45 ตารางเมตร
2 ห้องนอน 63-65 ตารางเมตร
ราคาห้องเริ่มต้น 6.49 ล้านบาท (ณ.วันเปิดตัว)
ราคาเฉลี่ยต่อตารางเมตรทั้งโครงการ n/a บาท/ตร.ม. 
ราคาเฉลี่ยต่อตารางเมตรต่ำสุด-สูงสุด n/a บาท/ตร.ม.
EIA (การประเมินผลกระทบสิ่งแวดล้อม) : อยู่ระหว่างดำเนินการ
เวปไซต์โครงการ : *คลิกที่นี่ *





















http://thinkofliving.com/2017/06/08/ideo-q-สุขุมวิท36/


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*Ideo Q sukhumvit 36

*
*









*


















http://propholic.com/prop-talk/งานนี้ไม่มีล่ม-เปิดโผห/


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

xpost



archstudent said:


> update
> มิถุนายน
> 
> 
> ...


----------

